# Top five favorates books of 2000



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

These are my favorate books for the year 2000.
1.Professional Chef's Techniques of Healthy Cooking, CIA
2.Chef Paul Prudhommes Louisiana Tastes
3.The Chef's Garden by:Terence Conran
4.Atelier of Alain Ducasse;The Artistry of a Chef and his Proteges
5.Kitchen Confidentional 

These were my favorate's. Now, what were your's


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Kitchen Confidential is definetly at the top of the list. 
For recipes, though, Wildwood takes the cake. I can't say enough about it!! Cory Schreiber knows his stuff and, luckily, shares it with us. He has received some good press in Food Arts and rightfully so. Highly recommend! Check it out at www.ChefTalkStore.com


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I really liked From Simple To Spectacular and In The Sweet KItchen. As for Kitchen Confidential I just started it so I'll wait until I'm done to pass judgement.

[This message has been edited by Sisi (edited 01-19-2001).]


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Faves I've read/referenced this year...

1) The Making of a Chef - Michael Ruhlman
2) Kitchen Confidential - what was his name 
again?








3) Down and Out in Paris and London - George 
Orwell
4) Sauces - James Peterson
5) Professional Cooking - Wayne Gisslen


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Last night I picked up "Commander's Kitchen", the receipes of Commander's Palace in New Orleans. That is the closest I have come to reading a cookbook cover to cover in one night. Looks like I've found a new favorite.


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

My top five are:

Totally Dairy Free Cooking by Louis Lanza
Blue Ginger by Ming Tsai
Modern Vegetarian Kitchen by Berley
Vegetarian Cooking for Everyone by D. Madison
Irish Heritage Cookbook (I'm Irish what can I say?)


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

1. Kithchen confidental, 2.Latin off the grill ouglas Rodrigez.3.American Western cooking by Robert McGrath.4.Barbecue bible sauces rubs and marinades by Stven Raichlen.5.Blue ginger by Ming Tsai.


----------

